# ACS - August 2017 Timelines



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor". 

What are the current ongoing timelines and when shall I expect to get the final result from them ? I saw some post that ACS is processing applications within 10-15 days (june 17 / july 17 threads).. Is that correct ?

Please share your experience.

Cheers
Sid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor".
> 
> ...


I think most of the members are getting it around a month' s time From the date of application 

Anything earlier is a bonus

Cheers


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

Following up with ex-exployers for work-ex (immigration purpose) is taking too long, couple of them denied to issue a letter for said purpose. 
Is it okay to have work-exp drafted and signed on stamp paper by a senior or colleague from past org?

I don't want to delay the process in arranging the documents. Hence, looking for documentation to submit assessment with ACS (263111). Pls advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

INDAUZ said:


> Following up with ex-exployers for work-ex (immigration purpose) is taking too long, couple of them denied to issue a letter for said purpose.
> Is it okay to have work-exp drafted and signed on stamp paper by a senior or colleague from past org?
> 
> I don't want to delay the process in arranging the documents. Hence, looking for documentation to submit assessment with ACS (263111). Pls advise


With a statutory declaration you will also need secondary evidence exactly as specified by ACS 
Can you provide that ?
If so, you can apply and get an assessment from ACS

However, please be aware that DIBP will give a higher level,of scrutiny to your employment verification if you have submitted statutory declaration against if you submit a reference letter

So a statutory declaration should only be used as a last resort and not just to save some time and effort 

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

INDAUZ said:


> Following up with ex-exployers for work-ex (immigration purpose) is taking too long, couple of them denied to issue a letter for said purpose.
> Is it okay to have work-exp drafted and signed on stamp paper by a senior or colleague from past org?
> 
> I don't want to delay the process in arranging the documents. Hence, looking for documentation to submit assessment with ACS (263111). Pls advise


statutory declaration is fine, but you must provide either 1 of the following document :


Certified copy of Payslips-preferably first and last payslip
Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


----------



## PavanKonaps (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my ACS application on 8th Aug 2017. Right now, status of the application is showing as "With Case Officer". How long it will take to move further in status? 

I haven't received any mail asking for additional documentation. Can I drop a mail to ACS admin requesting for status? 

Best Regards,
Pavan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 8th Aug 2017. Right now, status of the application is showing as "With Case Officer". How long it will take to move further in status?
> 
> ...


The ACS website shows that the processing take 6-12 weeks
Do you think it is justified to start emailing them just after 2 weeks ?

At present it is taking about a month to get the assessment 

Wait another fortnight before writing to them

Cheers 
.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

PavanKonaps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 8th Aug 2017. Right now, status of the application is showing as "With Case Officer". How long it will take to move further in status?
> 
> ...


that's weird, why your's show as "with case officer" but mine show as "with accessor" ?


----------



## PavanKonaps (Aug 21, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> that's weird, why your's show as "with case officer" but mine show as "with accessor" ?


When did you submit your application?


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

tchinyi said:


> statutory declaration is fine, but you must provide either 1 of the following document :
> 
> 
> Certified copy of Payslips-preferably first and last payslip
> ...


Thanks for your quick response. I do hold above documents. I had checked with my ex-exmployers, they informed me, they don't give exp letters for immigration purpose. They have standard format which does not include R&R and same shall be used.


----------



## INDAUZ (Jul 7, 2014)

newbienz said:


> With a statutory declaration you will also need secondary evidence exactly as specified by ACS
> Can you provide that ?
> If so, you can apply and get an assessment from ACS
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response. I do hold documents such as pay slips, relieving letter etc that will back me up for any formal employment verification if done by DIBP. In past, I had checked with my ex-exmployers, they informed me, they don't give exp letters for immigration purpose. They have standard format which does not include R&R and same shall be used. 

Now ACS needs documentation as per their format, not all employers in India do provide same. It's a long cycle, even when you go and explain them, plus has its own cons than pros.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Submitted my wife's and my ACS application on 5th August. Her application moved to the assessor on 15th while mine is still pending with the CO. I guess all of this depends on the celerity and application load of the CO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

INDAUZ said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I do hold documents such as pay slips, relieving letter etc that will back me up for any formal employment verification if done by DIBP. In past, I had checked with my ex-exmployers, they informed me, they don't give exp letters for immigration purpose. They have standard format which does not include R&R and same shall be used.
> 
> Now ACS needs documentation as per their format, not all employers in India do provide same. It's a long cycle, even when you go and explain them, plus has its own cons than pros.


As you have already exhausted the options of getting a reference letter, then the only option left is the SD

Go ahead with the same.
Once you lodge the visa application, inform the HR also of the previous companies that they may receive a verification call from AHC and request them to cooperate 


Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

ACS MSA Review application submitted today.
Status - Application Submitted.


----------



## mm84 (May 23, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 8th Aug 2017. Right now, status of the application is showing as "With Case Officer". How long it will take to move further in status?
> 
> ...


Pavan - it is taking about 5 weeks for ACS at the moment, so wait for it. With case officer - are you sure? Or is it with assessor?

Thanks - Mohit


----------



## mm84 (May 23, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor".
> 
> ...


Sid - it used to be 2 weeks, before July this year. Since then it is taking 5-6 weeks to get the result.

Mohit


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> ACS MSA Review application submitted today.
> Status - Application Submitted.


Moved with the CO today.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

mm84 said:


> Sid - it used to be 2 weeks, before July this year. Since then it is taking 5-6 weeks to get the result.
> 
> Mohit



Unlucky bunch of guys we are waiting for about a month!!

Found few of the members applied around 18th or 19th and have already got the results. I applied on the 20th 7PM (considered as 21 by ACS) and still wairing


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Unlucky bunch of guys we are waiting for about a month!!
> 
> Found few of the members applied around 18th or 19th and have already got the results. I applied on the 20th 7PM (considered as 21 by ACS) and still wairing


ACS processing time depends a lot on how many educational and job experience episodes you have

The more working episode you have the more will be the time taken as each employment entry RNR has to be verified to ensure that it meets the minimum requirements of the Anzsco codes

So I think it is unfair on a members part to compare timelines with other applicants 

But all said and done, in recent times, ACS has increased their processing times overall
Maybe they are going more into depth then what they were doing a few months back

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS processing time depends a lot on how many educational and job experience episodes you have
> 
> The more working episode you have the more will be the time taken as each employment entry RNR has to be verified to ensure that it meets the minimum requirements of the Anzsco codes
> 
> ...


Yup, I have two education and 4 experience episodes. So still ready to wait.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Moved with the CO today.


Moved to " With Assessor" status now.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have submitted my ACS application yesterday 21 Aug 2017 at 7pm.

It has moved to "With Case Officer" stage now. 

Wait continues.. ray:


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys!....I lodged my skill assessment to ACS on 3rd August, 2017 through agent with all the docs....its already 22nd August, 2017... hope to get the results soon.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

I submitted on 12th July, with 2 education and 4 work episodes. Still with assessor. There are a couple of guys who applied on 11th and 12th July and still waiting like me. So it might take a while guys. Patience is the key. Some guys with less episodes received quickly. But overall it might take 5+ weeks.


----------



## sharmaA0908 (Aug 17, 2017)

apbtn said:


> Hi guys!....I lodged my skill assessment to ACS on 3rd August, 2017 through agent with all the docs....its already 22nd August, 2017... hope to get the results soon.


What is your current status of your application in ACS?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

HENRYV said:


> I submitted on 12th July, with 2 education and 4 work episodes. Still with assessor. There are a couple of guys who applied on 11th and 12th July and still waiting like me. So it might take a while guys. Patience is the key. Some guys with less episodes received quickly. But overall it might take 5+ weeks.


ACS average is 3 weeks, since you submitted on 12th most likely the result will be out by 1st week Sept


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I had submitted last month and today they said that they are recommending another code

System Analyst Applied
Support Engineer Recommended.

Case has been forwarded to assessor for finishing the report. Should expect in the next 1-2 weeks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

My agent has not updated me on status.


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

My agent has not updated me.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

my ACS gonna expire by 25-09-2017 so i have submitted another assessment on 09-08-2017

Will this be easier & faster for ACS since it's just a re-assessment and they do not have to check again the old approved history ? 
all they need to do is just focus on those new employment after 25-09-2015


----------



## sharmaA0908 (Aug 17, 2017)

apbtn said:


> My agent has not updated me on status.


Can you please ask the status from your agent. As I also applied around the same time and my application is still with Case officer. So just curious to know.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone received ACS result who applied in August 17 ? What are the expected timelines..


Cheers
Sid


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

ACS Status:
Filed: 02-Aug-2017
Changed to in Progress with CO: 03-Aug-2017
Changed to in Progress with Assessor: 15-Aug-2017 :fingerscrossed:

I have 3 episodes for work experience and 3 for education, so I suppose it might delay for me.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received ACS result who applied in August 17 ? What are the expected timelines..
> 
> ...


official timeline in ACS dashboard says 6-8 weeks, but it depends on the number of episodes in each application.


----------



## GenericDarthVader (Jun 13, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor".
> 
> ...


Hey Sid, 

Below is my ACS timeline. I guess the reason behind the slow progress is the technical problem with their website. I had to submit some of my documents manually to the case officer because the website didn't allow me to attach them with the online application. 

ACS timeline
1st Aug, 2017 - Submitted
8th Aug, 2017 - With Case officer
16th Aug, 2017 - With assessor

Regards


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone received their ACS result whoever applied in August 2017 ?

Seems like processing time has increased compared to june july months. Pls share your experience and updates.

Cheers
Sid


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

My application also with case officer....


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

apbtn said:


> My application also with case officer....


ACS timeline
15th Aug, 2017 - Submitted
16th Aug, 2017 - With assessor

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

skharoon said:


> ACS timeline
> 15th Aug, 2017 - Submitted
> 16th Aug, 2017 - With assessor
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




That's very quick! Great buddy! How many Educational and Work episodes do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> That's very quick! Great buddy! How many Educational and Work episodes do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 education and 3 work episodes 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

skharoon said:


> 2 education and 3 work episodes
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's indeed a quick transition from co to assesor. It means co checked the documents availability in 1 day.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> I have submitted my ACS application yesterday 21 Aug 2017 at 7pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have also submitted same day... for 261312 ... still with CO ... you have submitted against which code



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Smilykush said:


> I have also submitted same day... for 261312 ... still with CO ... you have submitted against which code
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still with CO and hasn't moved to the next stage yet. 
I have submitted for 261312.

How about you?


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Still with CO and hasn't moved to the next stage yet.
> 
> I have submitted for 261312.
> 
> ...




Same status for me... have submitted for same code... lets wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I got my ACS Results as +ve for 261313 few months back, i applied for EOI on 23rd April with 65 points. The issue is i did some mistake in my ACS application as i have not included one of my designation episode in the ACS Application.

Company X- 01/13-02/14 - as Associate Soft Engg.
Same Comp -03-14- till date - as Apps Developer 

My whole exp is with the same company, but due to my negligence i have not included one of my designation, and the acs result showed it as Single Designation throughout.

Will it an issue in the upcoming process at verification and all ? i am thinking of getting assessed again. What would be the consequences.

Please Guide.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS Results as +ve for 261313 few months back, i applied for EOI on 23rd April with 65 points. The issue is i did some mistake in my ACS application as i have not included one of my designation episode in the ACS Application.
> 
> ...


You got urself assessed for whole period,i.e; 01/13 - till date right but probably with Apps Developer designation?. This should not be a problem. I was holding different designations such as software engineer, Sr S/W Engineer & Team lead. My company gave the reference letter with Team Lead designation and got assessed for the whole experience with the same designation. I checked with other forum members about the same. Everyone said should be an issue. I don't think its something you need to be worried about.


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

One quick query.

I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. As per the ACS guidelines, notarized certified copies should contain *“Certified True Copy of the Original”* verbiage. 

I got my copies certified from notary saying *“Certified True Copy”* instead of *“Certified True Copy of the Original”.* Will it pose any issue? Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One quick query.
> 
> ...


Answered already.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Submitted documents on 20th August
Moved to CO on 21st
Moved to Assessor on 24th


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Submitted documents on 20th August
> Moved to CO on 21st
> Moved to Assessor on 24th


Assessment on bullet train till now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my ACS Results as +ve for 261313 few months back, i applied for EOI on 23rd April with 65 points. The issue is i did some mistake in my ACS application as i have not included one of my designation episode in the ACS Application.
> 
> ...


Technically, the assessment is defective 

Generally with a designation change or promotion, comes a change in the role and responsibilities 

So how the CO will see it, is a matter of speculation 
He may overlook the same, or he may not, I have no idea

Whether you should proceed and accept the invite based on this defective assessment or not is a decision only you can take

Cheers


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Assessment on bullet train till now.


Lol. Just want to submit EOI as early as possible as my age will change in December and I will lose 5 points.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Lol. Just want to submit EOI as early as possible as my age will change in December and I will lose 5 points.


Dont be impatient. ACS sometimes takes 4-5 weeks with Assessor. Lets hope you get it fast because with 70 points you should get invite before Dec


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Dont be impatient. ACS sometimes takes 4-5 weeks with Assessor. Lets hope you get it fast because with 70 points you should get invite before Dec


Right, and I will wait till their 6-8 weeks deadline is over.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Right, and I will wait till their 6-8 weeks deadline is over.


I hope you get it much before and are able to secure an invite with 70 points


----------



## sharmaA0908 (Aug 17, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One quick query.
> 
> ...


It's perfectly fine. You can go ahead.


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

ACS Submitted: 2 Aug 2017
CO assignment: 3 Aug 2017
CO Contact: 16 Aug 2017
With Assessor: 16 Aug 2017

Still waiting for the result.


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have following couple of questions related with uploading of education and exp documents for ACS assessment.

1.	While uploading a qualification/or exp documents, it says “*Your PDF file name must match the "Attachment Type"* name. What do we mean by that?

2.	Should certified copies of DMC’s and awarded degree be scanned in one single pdf file for particular qualification say MCA? If yes, then what would be the file name? or each mark sheet and degree need to scanned separately and then need to upload.

Please advise and Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

Frnds,

any idea if we can submit the SD in e-stamp paper. is there any thing to be taken care while providing in SD in e-stamp paper. appreciate your response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Frnds,
> 
> any idea if we can submit the SD in e-stamp paper. is there any thing to be taken care while providing in SD in e-stamp paper. appreciate your response.


As long as the Notary is satisfied, you have nothing to worry
He will decide what value and type of paper he requires for executing the same
But all said and done, for someone sitting in Australia, it may look more genuine if it is done on a regular stamp paper

You should take care to see the important words like sworn before me etc. and the notary full name and contact details are given in the declaration

Cheers


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As long as the Notary is satisfied, you have nothing to worry
> He will decide what value and type of paper he requires for executing the same
> But all said and done, for someone sitting in Australia, it may look more genuine if it is done on a regular stamp paper
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz 

yeah notary is okie with that. i have taken care of all the wording part that is required for SD.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey,

Anyone who applied ACS in August 17 got their results ?? 
Its almost close to month end for August.. yet no result. what are expected timelines ??

Thanks
Sid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Anyone who applied ACS in August 17 got their results ??
> Its almost close to month end for August.. yet no result. what are expected timelines ??
> ...


A couple of members have reported getting their assessment in the past couple of days
It is currently taking 30-35 days for the assessment 
You should expect it this week

Cheers


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Still no progress from 11 Aug once the application moved to status 'With Assessor'. This is the third application (1 for my spouse and me before this) that I have submitted for ACS assessment and I could sense the timelines that ACS takes is in line with 189 visa invite, if more delay in 189 visa invites then more processing time from ACS, may be a coincidence. 

Anyway, I'll wait and follow the current trend of 30 - 35 days until final results.

Applied - 9th Aug
In process - 10 Aug
With Assessor - 11 Aug


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Finally submitted on 24th august under 261312, now in progress with case officer...


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Moved to " With Assessor" status now.


Hi, Any reason why ACS did not consider your experience when applying the first time? Why did you get 0 points for experience?


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any update on ACS results for August applicants ??
Seems like ACS processing is going quite slow now..
Any updates ??

Cheers
Sid


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

*ACS - Aug 2017*

I applied for ACS under Software Engg. category on Aug 02, 2017. The application is still with assessor since 05Aug. 

Shall I write to the case officer asking the status? Or wait another week to see if status change by itself. Pl. advise.

Regards,
AJ


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

adishjain86 said:


> I applied for ACS under Software Engg. category on Aug 02, 2017. The application is still with assessor since 05Aug.
> 
> Shall I write to the case officer asking the status? Or wait another week to see if status change by itself. Pl. advise.
> 
> ...


I don't see anyone getting ACS results so far in August. My opinion is to wait until it crosses 6 weeks minimum. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil left..so will l able to claim 10 points , or do l need to again go for ACS valuation , for 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil left..so will l able to claim 10 points , or do l need to again go for ACS valuation , for 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


I dont think you will have to get the ACS done again ! It will get calculated automatically.
But this is what I think. It would be great if someone else could comment on this !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil left..so will l able to claim 10 points , or do l need to again go for ACS valuation , for 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


As long as you are in the same job, designation location company and RNR, you can continue to claim points beyond assessment also
No need for reassessment 

If even any one of the parameters change, then you may need reassessment 

Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi, Any reason why ACS did not consider your experience when applying the first time? Why did you get 0 points for experience?


The reason cited was - Not closely related to the nominated ANZCO . On further telephonic enquiry, CO said, he put a comment that R & R fits a different code.


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Piyush_3986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil left..so will l able to claim 10 points , or do l need to again go for ACS valuation , for 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?
> ...


Thanks for reply


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> Piyush_3986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil left..so will l able to claim 10 points , or do l need to again go for ACS valuation , for 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?
> ...


Thanks varun for reply


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> ACS MSA Review application submitted today.
> Status - Application Submitted.


Can you tell me why ACS deducted 8 years ?

I have also submitted ACS application for RPL path, now waiting for result. I am expecting ACS to deduct 6 years only due to Non-ICT (mechanical) degree. 

ACS applied on 26th Aug 2017.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Its been 10 Days since I submitted my ACS. No update ever since. The wait is making me more and more anxious! 

21 Aug 2017 : Application Submitted

22 Aug 2017 : With CO


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Its been 10 Days since I submitted my ACS. No update ever since. The wait is making me more and more anxious!
> 
> 21 Aug 2017 : Application Submitted
> 
> 22 Aug 2017 : With CO


The usual time is 5-6 weeks. 3-4 weeks processing is common.

Not sure why 10 days made you worried. Relax. Wait for couple of weeks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> The usual time is 5-6 weeks. 3-4 weeks processing is common.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why 10 days made you worried. Relax. Wait for couple of weeks




Yep. The worry is due to the increasing processing times for the Visa grant. This will add on to that. Anyway there is nothing that can be done to expedite as well.  

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am compiling my RnR for ACS under 261313(software Engineer) and a friend of mine recommended me to remove the point that say I have lead the support team operation, as they may consider that experience for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. Is there any such hard evaluation criteria for each code? my other experiences falls under 261313 only

My RnR include below points 
Lead support team, investigate live issues, fix the issues, perform code changes, deployment
, project documentation and stakeholder meet. 

However some activities like designing and testing are not included in it at all. Does that invite any risk? 

I may not be able to get that RnR SD updated.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am compiling my RnR for ACS under 261313(software Engineer) and a friend of mine recommended me to remove the point that say I have lead the support team operation, as they may consider that experience for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. Is there any such hard evaluation criteria for each code? my other experiences falls under 261313 only
> 
> ...




From what I understand, 65% of your RnR should meet with the criteria of the skill code that you are applying for. This should be mentioned in the ACS guidelines. You could go through that entire document thoroughly to understand how you may need to present your SD. 

I suppose, One or two roles pertaining to a different code won't matter unless that is the only differentiating criteria between those two.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am compiling my RnR for ACS under 261313(software Engineer) and a friend of mine recommended me to remove the point that say I have lead the support team operation, as they may consider that experience for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. Is there any such hard evaluation criteria for each code? my other experiences falls under 261313 only
> 
> ...


It is a good thing that you cannot get the RNR updated, means that the RNR that the company has issued to you is genuine and so incase of verification, they would be able to confirm the same without any hesitation 

No matter how many members advise you or you do the calculations, the ultimate outcome depends on the wisdom of the assessor 
The lines between the RNR between different Anzsco codes are so thin and blurred, that it's impossible to predict an assessment outcome

If you are serious about migrating, you should go ahead and file the application 

Cheers


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Submitted application for ACS assessment on 31/08/2017. Status is In Progress on the ACS Member Area -> Dashboard. 

I read in another thread about the below stages. 

*Understand the stages - 
1st Stage - Your application is received
2nd Stage - Your application and documents are checked for suitability (not assessment)
3rd Stage - If any documents are missing or incomplete, team contacts you for additional documentation
4th Stage - An expert will assess your case and decide the outcome based on information provided and his knowledge of the ICT. Also, it is reviewed by assessment manager.
5th Stage - Case is formally approved and informed to the applicant. *

Are these stages still relevant now ? Also, where to find them or do they appear as the application progresses ? Mine just shows In Progress for now.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

Any updates o. ACS results for August applicants ??

The wait is still ON..

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any updates o. ACS results for August applicants ??
> 
> ...


ACS processing time will vary to some extent between applicants

The more episodes you have more will be your processing time
If you have gone down the RPL route, it will be still more

You have to be patient 
The current average time is 4/5 weeks

Cheers


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Just received my ACS positive result.

Education: 1. AQF Diploma with a Major in computing.
Education: 2. AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
Education: 3. AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

Experience : 6 Years and 10 months 
(considered relevant from 2010 out of experience from 2006) - Lost 2 years... 

Deducted experience : 2 years

Overall losing 4 years in my experience. (2 non-relevant + 2 deduction)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Just received my ACS positive result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats buddy. Best of luck with your next process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenericDarthVader (Jun 13, 2017)

PavanKonaps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 8th Aug 2017. Right now, status of the application is showing as "With Case Officer". How long it will take to move further in status?
> 
> ...


I submitted it on 1st of August and it is still in stage 4 (With assessor). I know it is super frustrating, but just be patient for time being. If you are also following tracker data, you will see that many people who applied in July haven't received their assessment either. I guess our applications will be processed after they have taken care of the July applications. Best luck. ^^


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Its been 10 Days since I submitted my ACS. No update ever since. The wait is making me more and more anxious!
> 
> 21 Aug 2017 : Application Submitted
> 
> 22 Aug 2017 : With CO



same here... Still with CO.... Its gonna be long long wait....


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Imnikita said:


> same here... Still with CO.... Its gonna be long long wait....


Guys it took 34 days for my ACS results in total. 

ACS filed - Aug 02
With CO - Aug 03
With Assessor - Aug 15
ACS result - Sept 04 (today)

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

ArGo said:


> Guys it took 34 days for my ACS results in total.
> 
> ACS filed - Aug 02
> With CO - Aug 03
> ...


Though a long wait, Congrats on your positive result


----------



## Anils (Sep 4, 2017)

*Reference letter query*

Hello sir, I am unable to get roles and responsibilities reference letter from my old company,. What is other options for this, i wanted to apply for Vida soon regards


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello,

This is what I received from ACS today after a long wait for 261313 assessment.
*
Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)

If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per the above recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions:

1. Please Reply to this email stating your preference.

2. Please submit an additional assessment fee of $200.00 AUD.
*

Since I already have the positive assessment for 261111 given on Jan 2017, I do not see a reason for paying $200 again for 2611. If I reject the recommendation will my previous assessment be void? 

Any suggestions, please? 

Regards,
Raghav


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Anils said:


> Hello sir, I am unable to get roles and responsibilities reference letter from my old company,. What is other options for this, i wanted to apply for Vida soon regards


It would affect your old ACS assessment...

What was your timeline for the ACS assesment?


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> It would affect your old ACS assessment...
> 
> What was your timeline for the ACS assesment?
> 
> ...


I am sorry It would NOT affect your old ACS assessment...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is what I received from ACS today after a long wait for 261313 assessment.
> *
> ...


Ideally it should not have any effect on the earlier assessment results. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is what I received from ACS today after a long wait for 261313 assessment.
> *
> ...


In my opinion it should not affect your old assessment 

But to be sure, drop and email to ACS and get it confirmed before taking any action

Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

mechTrip said:


> Can you tell me why ACS deducted 8 years ?
> 
> I have also submitted ACS application for RPL path, now waiting for result. I am expecting ACS to deduct 6 years only due to Non-ICT (mechanical) degree.
> 
> ACS applied on 26th Aug 2017.


They said my R&R did not match with the nominated ANZSCO code. They suggested it matched with a different one. First 4 years of my career was matching and rest 6 years did not match.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Moved to " With Assessor" status now.


Got results of my Review application today. Review has been assessed positive and I have been awarded with the due work experience. 

Phew! Relieved!


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

I received my skill assessment under the code 261313 (Software Engineer) today and it is as per the expectation. Time to file EOI 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

adishjain86 said:


> I received my skill assessment under the code 261313 (Software Engineer) today and it is as per the expectation. Time to file EOI
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


On which day did you submit your ACS application?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

adishjain86 said:


> I received my skill assessment under the code 261313 (Software Engineer) today and it is as per the expectation. Time to file EOI
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Congratulations. Wish you all the best ahead


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Congratulations to folks getting their ACS +ve outcome. Hoping the next few days bring good news to the Aug applicants !!

My experience has been a bit tacky though... Applied on 5th August; dropped a reminder mail on 21st Aug to the CO to process the application further.. CO suddenly wakes up and demands additional documents..submitted them on the same day. Then dropped them a mail after a week (28th) to ask them what's holding up my application for further processing. The next day, I get a mail that it is now in Assessor stage.

Seems like I have to remind my CO every now and then to push my application!! Anyway, waiting for the result :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Anils said:


> Hello sir, I am unable to get roles and responsibilities reference letter from my old company,. What is other options for this, i wanted to apply for Vida soon regards


You can submit your R&R through a statutory declaration. The format and other details are explained in the guidelines doc. Please refer the below link.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


Not just the SD, you can find all details required to submit your ACS assessment in this doc. All the best !!


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Roadzilla said:


> Got results of my Review application today. Review has been assessed positive and I have been awarded with the due work experience.
> 
> Phew! Relieved!


Fantastic. All the best !!


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

adishjain86 said:


> I received my skill assessment under the code 261313 (Software Engineer) today and it is as per the expectation. Time to file EOI
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Congrats. All the best !!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

submitted on : 09/08
+ve outcome : 05/09

about a month


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

I applied ACS for the code 261313 through RPL path due to non-ICT degree (Mechanical engineer) on 26-08-2017 and currently application with assessor. 
Can I know who else applied for RPL and how much time ACS take in case of RPL ?


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

adishjain86 said:


> I received my skill assessment under the code 261313 (Software Engineer) today and it is as per the expectation. Time to file EOI
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When did u filed? I am still waiting ... filed on 19th aug ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

I applied ACS for the code 263212 on 03-08-2017. The current status shows 'With Assessor'. Can anyone tell me how much time it requires for the Assessment to arrive?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

mechTrip said:


> I applied ACS for the code 261313 through RPL path due to non-ICT degree (Mechanical engineer) on 26-08-2017 and currently application with assessor.
> Can I know who else applied for RPL and how much time ACS take in case of RPL ?


I applied via RPL, will take close to a month 
i received +ve outcome after 27th days


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> I applied ACS for the code 263212 on 03-08-2017. The current status shows 'With Assessor'. Can anyone tell me how much time it requires for the Assessment to arrive?


You mean you applied on 3rd August and the status changed to With Assessor on 6th September?

I have applied on 30th August and it is still with CO

Please mention the timeline, it will help me and others in future.

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> You mean you applied on 3rd August and the status changed to With Assessor on 6th September?
> 
> I have applied on 30th August and it is still with CO
> 
> ...


Hey, I don't remember the exact date when the status changed to 'With Assessor' but I think it did after 7 days after 03-08-2017. I contacted ACS yesterday and they said that there are no further documents to be submitted.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

*My ACS Updated*

Finally, an update to my ACS Assessment

21-Aug-2017: Application Submitted
22-Aug-2017: With CO
09-Sep-2017: With Assessor

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jumbomumbo (Aug 3, 2017)

Here is my ACS status so far.

12/08/2017 - Applied
14/08/2017 - Moved to CO
14/08/2017 - Moved to With Assessor
Still Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

jumbomumbo said:


> Here is my ACS status so far.
> 
> 12/08/2017 - Applied
> 14/08/2017 - Moved to CO
> ...


Thanks a quick move to Assessor. All the best


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

jumbomumbo said:


> Here is my ACS status so far.
> 
> 12/08/2017 - Applied
> 14/08/2017 - Moved to CO
> ...


You should expect positive result some time latter next week...

Mine is also same time frame.. I send an email to ACS and they responded as....

Your application has been finalised and you should expect to receive your result letter sometime next week



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

skharoon said:


> You should expect positive result some time latter next week...
> 
> Mine is also same time frame.. I send an email to ACS and they responded as....
> 
> ...


As per your signature you submitted EOI on 13th Nov. Have you gone for re-assessment after submitting EOI?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

au513 said:


> As per your signature you submitted EOI on 13th Nov. Have you gone for re-assessment after submitting EOI?


Yes I went for reassessment as my last job was not assessed due to insufficient information and I was loosing points for experience... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

Here comes my first post on this valuable forum -

My ACS Assessment stages with dates 

25-Aug-2017 : Application Submitted
28-Aug-2017 : With Assessor

Awaiting the outcome ...


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

*ACS - Additional documents required*

I applied to ACS on 4th Sept and immediately it went to CO. Today I got a mail from the CO to provide additional documents - "Birth Certificate Or Passport". I had already provided a certified copy of the passport. I guess i will have to provide a certified copy of my birth certificate (in my case it will be my 10th educational certificate) as well.

PS: Just a tip for all those who may be a little confused about not having a First Name / Last Name in Passport and applying on ACS website. If there is no Last Name or Surname in passport, then the entire First Name need to be entered as Last name. So, on ACS application page, your First Name and Last Name will reflect the same words.


----------



## jumbomumbo (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Got the ACS results today with a positive outcome as expected. 

12/08/2017 - Applied
14/08/2017 - Moved to CO
14/08/2017 - Moved to With Assessor
07/08/2017 - Finalized


----------



## jumbomumbo (Aug 3, 2017)

jumbomumbo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the ACS results today with a positive outcome as expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jumbomumbo said:


> jumbomumbo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> jumbomumbo said:
> 
> 
> > jumbomumbo said:
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> shekharghosh7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Shekar,
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey JumboMumBbo,

Congrats for the result.

How many work episodes u were having ?? Did you submit Statutory Declaration for work ex ?? Also, did your supervisor got any verification mail/call..?

I applied on 12th as well.. but mine is still with Assesor !

Cheers,
Sid
=shekharghosh7;13202802]


jumbomumbo said:


> jumbomumbo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks so much..

waiting for ur reply

cheers
Sid


shekharghosh7 said:


> jumbomumbo said:
> 
> 
> > jumbomumbo said:
> ...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jumbomumbo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the ACS results today with a positive outcome as expected.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy, Congratulations!! 
All the best with your next steps.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

*ACS - Aug 2017*



au513 said:


> On which day did you submit your ACS application?


ACS filed on 01-Aug and got the response on 5th Sep. 

Br,
AJ


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

au513 said:


> On which day did you submit your ACS application?


on 1st Aug. Got assessment on 5th sept.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Boilingsands (Sep 7, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor".
> 
> ...


The ACS is quick with this one, in a months time you will have your results. :yo:


----------



## jumbomumbo (Aug 3, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey JumboMumBbo,
> 
> Congrats for the result.
> 
> ...


Hey Sidhant,

I had 4 work episodes of work with 3 companies with one episode of experince in US with my first org and I provided Statutory declaration for work ex. None of my managers got any call or email. I applied for 261313. I think you should get it soon. All the best for your results.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Applied on 15th August. Got the ACS results today. What is the next step in the procedure for filing PR?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Applied on 15th August. Got the ACS results today. What is the next step in the procedure for filing PR?


Give language test


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Applied on 15th August. Got the ACS results today. What is the next step in the procedure for filing PR?


Go through this thread and all the links given in the same Carefully and patiently 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

All your questions will be answered

If you still have any doubts, post on the forum

Moreover if you expect to handheld and walked through every step correctly, you will be severely disappointed 
Cheers


----------



## ishaan.gread (Sep 7, 2017)

ACS application submitted on 5th Sept. 
Status - With Assessor - 6th Sept. 

I am having B.C.A and M.C.A. as qualifications. Experience is 7 years . Experience letters are submitted from both the organizations with the responsibility closely matching with 261313 (Software Engineer). 

I hope, deduction would be only for 2 years. 

Do we have any cases of M.C.A. folks ? how much deduction we can expect.

Thank you.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey JumboMumbo,

Thanks for your reply.

I had applied under ANCO 261312 Developer Programmer. Are there any changes to this occupation in 2017-2018 List ? 

Thanks
Sid


I have appled


jumbomumbo said:


> sidhant.gupta1221 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey JumboMumBbo,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey JumboMumbo,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


No

Cheers


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

ishaan.gread said:


> ACS application submitted on 5th Sept.
> Status - With Assessor - 6th Sept.
> 
> I am having B.C.A and M.C.A. as qualifications. Experience is 7 years . Experience letters are submitted from both the organizations with the responsibility closely matching with 261313 (Software Engineer).
> ...


That was a quick move from CO to Assessor. I submitted on 31/08 and still with CO. I'm an MCA as well.

All the best. !!


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

I applied on ACS skill assessment on 3rd august...with all the docs...still waiting for result......tired of waiting and waiting..


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Me and my wife applied for ACS on 5th August.

My wife got her result today...While I am still waiting for mine.

Here are her timelines -

ACS Applied - 5/8/17
CO Assigned - 6/8/17
CO asked for updated SD - 13/8/17
Updated SD uploaded - 14/8/17
Assessor Assigned - 15/8/17
Assessor mailed unnecessarily for updated SD that were already uploaded - 4/9/17
Clarifications given - 4/9/17
Assessor Stage again - 4/9/17
Final Result - 8/9/17

That was some journey.. Mine is equally eventful and will share the timelines once I get the result. I guess for those who applied for ACS in 1st week of August, they might get their results by next week.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Doubt regarding ACS Assessment Result*

Guys had a minor doubt regarding the assessment result.

For my wife, for her Master's qualification, they have not mentioned the complete name of the institute.

E.g instead of ABC Institute of Information Technology, they have only mentioned the below line -

"*Your Master of Technology from ABC Institute completed XXXX has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing*"

Is it fine or do we need to get it rectified considering the future visa process?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

my timelines: 


ACS submitted: 12-Aug-2017
With Assessor: 15-Aug-2017
Finalized: Yet to get


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Guys had a minor doubt regarding the assessment result.
> 
> For my wife, for her Master's qualification, they have not mentioned the complete name of the institute.
> 
> ...


It should not be a problem in my opinion 

My university is a tongue and spelling twister even for me leave alone for the assessor , and if I wanted him to write the full name, he would have probably deducted 2 years more from my experience 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Me and my wife applied for ACS on 5th August.
> 
> My wife got her result today...While I am still waiting for mine.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your wife for ACS result. Good luck to you too.
I'm too waiting for my ACS result I had submitted ACS on 3rd August


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

apbtn said:


> I applied on ACS skill assessment on 3rd august...with all the docs...still waiting for result......tired of waiting and waiting..


I too submitted for ACS on 3rd August and am waiting for the result to come. Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations to your wife for ACS result. Good luck to you too.
> I'm too waiting for my ACS result I had submitted ACS on 3rd August


Thanks buddy... Wish you the same.. Hoping next week brings positive results to us !!


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

*Distance learning MCA*

Hi,
My wife has done MCA 1st year from Sikkim Manipal University-distance
Then 2nd and 3rd yr MCA from Mumbai Univ-full time
IT exp as software developer 2 yr with A company
Then gap of 6 months
Then 7 months exp as software developer with B company
Total exp relevant 2y7m
What is the outcome possibility with ACS assessment?


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

*ACS application*

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for ACS. Had one question.
What should the end date be entered for current employment ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS. Had one question.
> What should the end date be entered for current employment ?


If I remember correctly you cannot leave it blank or write TO DATE
If so, give the date when you are applying 

ACS has recently revamped their entire process recently, so do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

Me too, I applied on 09th August and haven't the result yet.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS. Had one question.
> What should the end date be entered for current employment ?


It would be the date you are submitting your ACS application..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Has anyone received their ACS result, filed on 3rd August 2017 ?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

I submitted my assessment on 31/08/2017 and it is still with CO, not even moved to assessor. Any advise on when it might possibly move ? Also, at what stage can I or my referee expect any verification calls from ACS ?


----------



## souvikk2002 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


----------



## souvikk2002 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do i have to go for re-assessment in Dec 2017 to claim 5 more points ?


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If I remember correctly you cannot leave it blank or write TO DATE
> If so, give the date when you are applying
> 
> ACS has recently revamped their entire process recently, so do recheck
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

peRFect19 said:


> It would be the date you are submitting your ACS application..


Thanks


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

souvikk2002 said:


> Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


Now current invites are for 65 pointers only so you need to wait till invites start for 60 points. In case you are eligible to get extra points by year of experience, you need to update your skill select application as it don't update points by own. In this case your DOE will change but your chances will increase to get an invite.


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

souvikk2002 said:


> Do i have to go for re-assessment in Dec 2017 to claim 5 more points ?


You need not to go for reassessment, until unless you changed the job after getting ACS assessment. If you are still in your last job which is mentioned in ACS assessment, do not require reassessment again.


----------



## souvikk2002 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi mechtrip...thanks...yes I changed job in May 2017.....i had resugned From previous job on april 28th.. and I updated the same in skill select. I guess I will have to go for ACS.reassessment after Nov or Dec . 2017... Also i had not provide initial 2 yrs of mu exp - as it was in network engineering and not business analysus - some are saying i shud add that too..- what is your take on this ?


----------



## interceptor16 (Jun 19, 2017)

Do we need to submit payslip/salaryslip for previous employment if I have R&R certificate from the HR department? 

Also please correct me if I am wrong in my understanding of following:
1) Last 6 months salary slips of my current organisation is required (Will be preparing an SD as my current employer isn't ready to issue me the certificate).
2) Salary slip of previous employment is only required if I submit an SD. If I have a R&R letter issued directly by the HR, salary slip isn't required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

interceptor16 said:


> Do we need to submit payslip/salaryslip for previous employment if I have R&R certificate from the HR department?
> 
> Also please correct me if I am wrong in my understanding of following:
> 1) Last 6 months salary slips of my current organisation is required (Will be preparing an SD as my current employer isn't ready to issue me the certificate).
> 2) Salary slip of previous employment is only required if I submit an SD. If I have a R&R letter issued directly by the HR, salary slip isn't required.


1. The payslip for the first and last month of the period in the SD is preferred. Try to stick to that if possible
2. Correct

Cheers


----------



## interceptor16 (Jun 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. The payslip for the first and last month of the period in the SD is preferred. Try to stick to that if possible
> 2. Correct
> 
> Cheers


If I am still working in the company, then the first latest payslip should suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

interceptor16 said:


> If I am still working in the company, then the first latest payslip should suffice?


The last payslip would be the previous month in which you are applying 
So it would be August 17 if you are ready to apply now

Cheers


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Got my ACS result today. Took 5 weeks. Probably the typical turnaround time these days, I guess. 

ACS Submitted: 2 Aug 2017
CO assignment: 3 Aug 2017
CO Contact: 16 Aug 2017
With Assessor: 16 Aug 2017
ACS result: 8 Sep 2017


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry, not today. On Friday. 



mathewajesh said:


> Got my ACS result today. Took 5 weeks. Probably the typical turnaround time these days, I guess.
> 
> ACS Submitted: 2 Aug 2017
> CO assignment: 3 Aug 2017
> ...


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure if you are referring to EoI. Just wanted to say that ACS doesn't take payslips or anything into consideration (at least now - I got mine assessed last month), and it is explicitely stated that they will not assess it. You don't really have an option there to attach pay slips and such. 



interceptor16 said:


> Do we need to submit payslip/salaryslip for previous employment if I have R&R certificate from the HR department?
> 
> Also please correct me if I am wrong in my understanding of following:
> 1) Last 6 months salary slips of my current organisation is required (Will be preparing an SD as my current employer isn't ready to issue me the certificate).
> 2) Salary slip of previous employment is only required if I submit an SD. If I have a R&R letter issued directly by the HR, salary slip isn't required.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Received my ACS result today. It took just over 5 weeks.

ACS submitted: 03.08.2017
ACS result: 11.09.2017


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Received my ACS result today. It took just over 5 weeks.
> 
> ACS submitted: 03.08.2017
> ACS result: 11.09.2017




Congratulations Buddy! Best of luck with your further process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Congratulations Buddy! Best of luck with your further process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks alot vincyf1


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Received my ACS result today. It took just over 5 weeks.
> 
> ACS submitted: 03.08.2017
> ACS result: 11.09.2017


Congratulations!

Told you this week might be the one for August 1st week applications... 
Fingers crossed..


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

I applied on 3rd august, still waiting for result.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Told you this week might be the one for August 1st week applications...
> Fingers crossed..


Thanks peRFect19.


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

why ACS is taking too long...its my 6th week and haven't received any results


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

apbtn said:


> why ACS is taking too long...its my 6th week and haven't received any results


Don't know man..Why they are taking so long.. My application is also in its 6th week. Hope by this week we get our results!


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

I applied on 09th August and have not got it yet. Anyone who applied for ACS in 07th-13th August week have got their ACS assessment?


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello friends 

I have read in some other forums about multiple stages of ACS assessment like stage 1 to 4. In my case, the application is with the assessor but I am not able to check what stage it is on. Can somebody please let me know how do we check which stage (1-4) the application is on. 

Thanks


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Luhar said:


> I applied on 09th August and have not got it yet. Anyone who applied for ACS in 07th-13th August week have got their ACS assessment?


My wife and I applied on 5th August.

She got her result on 8th September while I am still awaiting mine. Shot an email to ACS team and they reply with the standard 6-8 week timeline.

This is very much dependent on your Case Officer. People get their result within 2 weeks and some cases do stretch beyond 6 weeks!!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have read in some other forums about multiple stages of ACS assessment like stage 1 to 4. In my case, the application is with the assessor but I am not able to check what stage it is on. Can somebody please let me know how do we check which stage (1-4) the application is on.
> 
> Thanks


Dont confuse yourselfs with these things. Wait for sometime and you'll receive the outcome. If you still want to get into stages then drop an email at ACS helpdesk. They reply within 10-12 hours


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have read in some other forums about multiple stages of ACS assessment like stage 1 to 4. In my case, the application is with the assessor but I am not able to check what stage it is on. Can somebody please let me know how do we check which stage (1-4) the application is on.
> 
> Thanks


Based on my understanding, these are the stages that are visible to the applicants-

1. Application Submitted
2. Case Officer Assigned
3. Assessor Assigned
4. Application Finalized

Most applications go to the 2nd stage within a day or two. Stage 2 and 3 are most significant and time consuming for obvious reasons.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Dont confuse yourselfs with these things. Wait for sometime and you'll receive the outcome. If you still want to get into stages then drop an email at ACS helpdesk. They reply within 10-12 hours


Thanks Mr. Sharma.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Based on my understanding, these are the stages that are visible to the applicants-
> 
> 1. Application Submitted
> 2. Case Officer Assigned
> ...


Thanks Perfect19.

With this, I am at Stage 3.

Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

I got positive ACS assessment.

Applied on 15th AUG and got ACS result on 13th Sept.


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

i applied on 3rd august and still waiting


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

apbtn said:


> i applied on 3rd august and still waiting


Send email to ACS asking for the status.


----------



## cyril.1987 (Sep 13, 2017)

I got positive ACS assessment today for 261313 Submitted the acs application on 18th August 2017.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

*ACS submitted 28-August*

Hi Cyril,

How many employment episodes you are having ?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

*ACS submitted 28-August*



cyril.1987 said:


> I got positive ACS assessment today for 261313 Submitted the acs application on 18th August 2017.


Congrats on the +ive outcome. How many employment episodes you are having ?


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

I lodged on 3rd august and still waiting for results. My agent says it is still with case officer. Shall I send an email to ACS for status?


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

apbtn said:


> I lodged on 3rd august and still waiting for results. My agent says it is still with case officer. Shall I send an email to ACS for status?


I am surprised how your application is still with Case Officer. Ideally, should be with the Assessor. You can confirm this by logging on to your ACS dashboard.

I applied on 5th August and still awaiting my results. Have been following up with them for the past week but they simply come back with the standard 6-8 week timeline reply.

No harm in sending them a note though..


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, Did anyone of you take help of any immigration consultant? If yes, can you please suggest whom should I consult?
I have had a very bad experience with Y-axis for Canada immigration.

I need to send skill assessment to ACS ASAP.

Thanks.
Regards,
Hetal


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tinu28111987 said:


> Hi, Did anyone of you take help of any immigration consultant? If yes, can you please suggest whom should I consult?
> I have had a very bad experience with Y-axis for Canada immigration.
> 
> I need to send skill assessment to ACS ASAP.
> ...


You would be better w/o consultants. This forum provides lots of information and many people expertised in the entire process. Anyways your call.


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> You would be better w/o consultants. This forum provides lots of information and many people expertised in the entire process. Anyways your call.


Thank you for prompt reply.
Could you please help me with the forum name where I can find details on ACS application?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tinu28111987 said:


> Thank you for prompt reply.
> Could you please help me with the forum name where I can find details on ACS application?


The ACS Website itself has guidelines. 
For any specific questions on ACS, create a New Thread and I am sure many would help with their comments. Also, you can PM me for any queries. 

Best of Luck :thumb:


----------



## cyril.1987 (Sep 13, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Cyril,
> 
> How many employment episodes you are having ?
> 
> ...


Its my 4th company with a total of 7.6 years experience. ACS has considered 5.6 years as suitable.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

apbtn said:


> why ACS is taking too long...its my 6th week and haven't received any results


I have no clue what is going on. In the past they used to do it within 2 working days in most cases. 

I have few emails they never replied back. Recently they are resolving some technical issue with my skill assessment as it disappeared from my applicant dashboard.

I rang them yesterday and lady over the phone took her sweet time to figure out what was going on and issue still exists.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Has anyone received their ACS result, filed on 3rd August 2017 ?





apbtn said:


> why ACS is taking too long...its my 6th week and haven't received any results


I did on 18/08, however, it was my second skill assessment. Previously, I had in different ANZSCO code. For that one, they took like 45 days.


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

cyril.1987 said:


> Its my 4th company with a total of 7.6 years experience. ACS has considered 5.6 years as suitable.




I lodged mine on 19th august with code 261312 ... 4th company with 8.8 .. still with assessor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

Applied on 09th August 2017. Still waiting


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Luhar said:


> Applied on 09th August 2017. Still waiting


You should expect it soon. 
Do drop them an email as a follow up.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I'm a bit worried about some recent changes in org structure at my current employer. I submitted my R&R through company letter head with my manager's signature. My application is currently with assessor. However, I just came to know yesterday that there is a org structure change and my manager will soon be replaced. I spoke to my manager and he assured me that he will take care of any verification calls that may come to him. 
I did not attach any org structure in my ACS application since my R&R is on company letter head. Anything to worry about ? Please advise guys


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm a bit worried about some recent changes in org structure at my current employer. I submitted my R&R through company letter head with my manager's signature. My application is currently with assessor. However, I just came to know yesterday that there is a org structure change and my manager will soon be replaced. I spoke to my manager and he assured me that he will take care of any verification calls that may come to him.
> I did not attach any org structure in my ACS application since my R&R is on company letter head. Anything to worry about ? Please advise guys


Don't worry, ACS do not verify till this level. If your manager is ready to support the verification if any, need not to worry.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

mechTrip said:


> Don't worry, ACS do not verify till this level. If your manager is ready to support the verification if any, need not to worry.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> You should expect it soon.
> Do drop them an email as a follow up.


Ok. Thanks vincyf1. I will ask my agent to do so.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

*Wrong ACS code 261399, need help*

Hi All
My friend applied for 261399 (Software & Application Programmer) in ACS yesterday and found today that this is not listed in new ANZSCO codes released in June 17. This code is available though in both ACS and Skillselect (when applying for EOI).

Can she request ACS to change the code to 261312 (Developer Programmer) which is more relevant in the existing codes?

Please advice what is the best approach


----------



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi All
> My friend applied for 261399 (Software & Application Programmer) in ACS yesterday and found today that this is not listed in new ANZSCO codes released in June 17. This code is available though in both ACS and Skillselect (when applying for EOI).
> 
> Can she request ACS to change the code to 261312 (Developer Programmer) which is more relevant in the existing codes?
> ...


Call ACS or send email, they will change.


----------



## mohitvig (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys , I applied for ACS assessment on 9 august and got positive assessment on 14 sep . I hope it will help .


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

mohitvig said:


> Hi guys , I applied for ACS assessment on 9 august and got positive assessment on 14 sep . I hope it will help .


Hi,

Can you please mention your timeline.

Thanks!


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Team,

I have done the skill assessment in February 2017, and I have forgot to add a previous employment for January 5th 2011 - May 09 2011 period. I'm planning to do a re assessment again and I'm currently working in the same organisation and same job position, do I have to get a employment reference letter again for current designation ?


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Friends, just received my ACS results.

Applied on 20th Aug
Received on 18th Sept
Total no of days: 29


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

I dont know whats happening....i applied on 3rd august...and still nothing


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

apbtn said:


> I dont know whats happening....i applied on 3rd august...and still nothing


Same pinch bro... feel your pain and frustration!! I applied on 5th August and I am pretty much sure I would be missing the next EOI round just because of this never ending wait for ACS result.

Seems like we are on our way to break all records in terms of the longest time taken by ACS


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Friends, just received my ACS results.
> 
> Applied on 20th Aug
> Received on 18th Sept
> Total no of days: 29


Congrats..


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you try to contact ACS....in my case i sent a email but ACS didnt reply back


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my ACS application on 2nd August, 2017 and yet to receive any communication from ACS. Its almost 7 weeks now. Had sent an email to ACS, but no reply. Can it take more than 8 weeks too?


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been dropping them reminders very often. My CO comes back with the standard reply on the assessment time being 6-8 weeks and my application is still within that time frame.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats Faizan!!!! All the best for EOI...



faizanshaikh said:


> Friends, just received my ACS results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Anyone who applied under Developer Programmer in August got their ACS results ??

I applied on 10th Aug under this category and still waiting for result.. when should I expect my result ? Pls share your views..

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## chetangadagin (Aug 21, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS application last week and now it is in status "with Assesor".
> 
> ...


Hi,

ACS results positive and had to wait for 5 weeks. Applied on 13th Aug and got it on 18th Sept 2017.

Regards,
Chetan


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

faizanshaikh said:


> Friends, just received my ACS results.
> 
> Applied on 20th Aug
> Received on 18th Sept
> Total no of days: 29




Congratulations how many cases you have ... and for which code



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

chetangadagin said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS results positive and had to wait for 5 weeks. Applied on 13th Aug and got it on 18th Sept 2017.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Chetan. 

All the Best for your next steps :thumb:


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Sighamt,

I applied under the same category 261312 Developer programmer on 28th August. Still waiting. Your post has actually made me more worried regarding the timelines as well as the outcome.

Please let me know once you received your assessment.




sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone who applied under Developer Programmer in August got their ACS results ??
> 
> ...


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Sidhant,
How many episodes do you have.. I applied under the same category on 28th August with 7 Employment episodes.

Thanks,
Nishant



sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone who applied under Developer Programmer in August got their ACS results ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I had applied for ACS in the first week of August and yet to receive results. My agent is saying that they have followed up and as per ACS, result might take longer(more than 8 weeks, i.e 2nd week of October). Can anyone validate this with their own experience in their communication with ACS or agent ?

Thanks.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Kmv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had applied for ACS in the first week of August and yet to receive results. My agent is saying that they have followed up and as per ACS, result might take longer(more than 8 weeks, i.e 2nd week of October). Can anyone validate this with their own experience in their communication with ACS or agent ?
> 
> Thanks.


Applied in the first week as well.. (5th Aug), still awaiting results.

Reached out to the ACS multiple times and only got a standard response stating the application takes 6-8 weeks. Don't really think it would go beyond what's stated on their website.


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Applied in the first week as well.. (5th Aug), still awaiting results.
> 
> Reached out to the ACS multiple times and only got a standard response stating the application takes 6-8 weeks. Don't really think it would go beyond what's stated on their website.


Alright. So lets wait and see till the end of 8 weeks.


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

Now its 7th week for me....


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi 

I got my result today and all good.


Seems like it taking 5-6 weeks for processing.

Thanks


nishantagg said:


> Hi Sidhant,
> How many episodes do you have.. I applied under the same category on 28th August with 7 Employment episodes.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

Got my result positive today..
had to wait 5 weeks.

Applied on 13th Aug in dev programmer Code..
Result received on 20th Sep.

I had 2 work episodes.

Cheers
Kunal





nishantagg said:


> Hi Sidhant,
> How many episodes do you have.. I applied under the same category on 28th August with 7 Employment episodes.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats Sidhant. 






sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my result positive today..
> had to wait 5 weeks.
> ...


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my result positive today..
> had to wait 5 weeks.
> ...


Congratulations Sidhant. 

I submitted mine on 21 Aug and it is "With Assessor" since 03 Sept. I am guessing mine should be finalized in the next week. 

Could you please let us know on which date your ACS assessment status changed from "With Assessor" to next stages?

Thanks!


----------



## sharmaA0908 (Aug 17, 2017)

I received my assessment today in 7th week. Below are my timelines:
ACS applied: 6 August 2017
Case Officer: 7 August 2017
Awaiting Documents: 24 August 2017
Document re-submitted: 24 August 2017
ACS Accessor: 20 September 2017

ANZSCO Code : Developer Programmer (261312)


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I was about to submit my application on ACS website and while posting details of experiences, I read a point that says "If you have work experience with the same employer in multiple countries, you MUST create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates and ensure your documentation supports this information.". Although this is not mentioned in ACS skill assessment guidelines. 
I just have single RnR letter from one of the company in which I worked on Offshore and at Onshore for few months. The RnR is in similar format to suggested in ACS skill assessment guidelines. Shall I go ahead and submit it? Anyone who has recently submitted just 1 application for multiple locations while on a same company and got the positive assessment? 

Also I have read that ppl use to upload their CVs in ACS application, I am not sure where to upload that? 

Requesting help over the above queries.


----------



## Prasad9929495 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have been studying in Australia for the last 2 years ( Engineering) and thinking of applying for PR now. I did my degree in BSc (computer science) (4 years degree) in Malaysia. 

I have been employed at a company in Malaysia for the last 3 years, working 20 hours a week, online. 

Since I need to have at least 2 years work experience to assess my degree, would this experience count towards this? Reading the guidelines says the employment reference must include, 
"Hours worked - Full time or Part time –must be a minimum of 20 hours per week",

So my guess is, working part-time online should NOT be a problem for me?

thank you,
Prasad


----------



## Prasad9929495 (Sep 20, 2017)

And guys is Indian BCA valid qualification for Developer Programmer?


----------



## apbtn (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys, got the positive acs result for both me and my wife yesterday. It took around 49 days to come. All the best for rest of the applicant.


----------



## sharmaA0908 (Aug 17, 2017)

BCA is equivalent to Major in Computing.


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

*Got Positive ACS assessment*

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment as positive yesterday.(Job code 261313)

ACS applied: 09th August 2017
Received positive: 20th September 2017.

I had 2 previous employers and total experience is 8 years.

ACS deducted 2 years from my experience. I think this is a standard practice.

Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## sanjay.cs1189 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment as positive today.
Job Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS applied: 25th August 2017
Received positive: 21st September 2017.

I had 3 employers and total experience is 5.5 years.

ACS deducted 2 years from my experience.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Apologies for reporting the same question. Requesting help.

I was about to submit my application on ACS website and while posting details of experiences, I read a point that says "If you have work experience with the same employer in multiple countries, you MUST create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates and ensure your documentation supports this information.". Which means If have worked in a company and have gone for onshore and returned, I will have to create 3 entries. But i have only 1 RnR letter, with dates of my onshore mentioned along with total tenure. 
The RnR is in similar format to suggested in ACS skill assessment guidelines. Shall I go ahead create 3 entries and submit the same RnR 3 times? Anyone who has recently submitted just 1 application for multiple locations while on a same company and got the positive assessment?

Also I have read that ppl use to upload their CVs in ACS application, I am not sure where to upload that?

Requesting help over the above queries.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

What was your stream in BTech ?


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Luhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment as positive yesterday.(Job code 261313)
> 
> ...


@Luhar: What was your stream in B. Tech course?


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Received my ACS assessment letter, it took 49 days.

ACS Applied: 2nd August 2017
ACS Result: 20th September 2017

Cheers.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Kmv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my ACS assessment letter, it took 49 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  

Best is yet to come!


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Apologies for reporting the same question. Requesting help.
> 
> ...


Hi Jigs,

I too have just one employment episode and submitted only a single R&R. However unlike yours, I have it all in one country. As per the ACS guidelines document, separate entries clearly mentioning the start and end dates with specific R&R pertaining to each overseas assignment needs to be mentioned on the R&R letter which you say you already have. If I were you I would create separate entries while filing the application as the ACS portal mandates and upload the same R&R document for each instance. Doesn't look like it may cause any harm and looks like more logical thing to do. The CO or the assessor can refer to the specific parts of the same R&R for each entry. However, read through the entire ACS guideline thoroughly word by word before doing this. Its just as 20 page PDF and should not take much time. If you do not find a direct answer to your question, then I suggest you do the above.

Also, regarding your query on attaching CV, this is an extract from the ACS guidelines document. 

*"Only upload the tertiary qualifications and employment documentation with your online application. Unnecessary documents like Resumes, High School Certificates or Self-Written Statutory Declarations will not be assessed" *

So better not to waste your times and the assessors'.

Wish you good luck !!

Cheers
Sunil


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

*ACS Result*

Guys,

Received my ACS result today. Here's my timeline

ANZSCO-261313

*ACS applied - 5th Aug
With CO - 7th Aug*
Silence
Dropped a mail to CO - 20th Aug
Silence again
Dropped another mail to CO - 26th Aug
CO contact for updated SD - 27th Aug
Updated SD uploaded - 28th Aug (Had prepared an updated SD as my wife's CO had already requested it two weeks ago)
*With Assessor - 29th Aug*
Silence
Reminder 1/Standard response- 10th Sept
Reminder 2/ Standard response - 16th Sept
Reminder 3/ Standard response - 20th Sept
*Result received - 22nd Sept*

Total days of the ordeal - *48* :laugh:

Wishing a speedy positive result for all folks waiting. Feel free to buzz should you require any inputs


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

hi,
I applied for ACS on 8th sep and the status shows as with CO since 11th of sep.
should i mail and ask the status or better to wait for few more days.
can some one guide me.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> hi,
> I applied for ACS on 8th sep and the status shows as with CO since 11th of sep.
> should i mail and ask the status or better to wait for few more days.
> can some one guide me.


Give them 5-6 weeks.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> hi,
> I applied for ACS on 8th sep and the status shows as with CO since 11th of sep.
> should i mail and ask the status or better to wait for few more days.
> can some one guide me.


Yes you can. Drop an email to the CO/ACS and ask if there's any additional documentation required that might be holding back your application for further processing. Some COs are really laidback and they need a reminder of sorts else they can sleep over your application for ages.

No harm in dropping a note to them. Most likely they will come back with a standard response but at-least you'll know that your application is moving.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received my ACS result today. Here's my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. 

Mine is with Assessor since 03 Sept. 
Have dropped several Emails since now my application is in the Fifth week. 
I got a Standard response today from my CO. :fingerscrossed:

All the best with your next steps buddy!


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Mine is with Assessor since 03 Sept.
> Have dropped several Emails since now my application is in the Fifth week.
> ...


Thanks a ton buddy. Hope you get your results by early next week. My CO was extremely lazy in processing, just make sure you mark the generic ACS shared mailbox in all your communication with the CO. Not sure whether it speeds up the process but it definitely invokes a prompt response.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Yes you can. Drop an email to the CO/ACS and ask if there's any additional documentation required that might be holding back your application for further processing. Some COs are really laidback and they need a reminder of sorts else they can sleep over your application for ages.
> 
> No harm in dropping a note to them. Most likely they will come back with a standard response but at-least you'll know that your application is moving.


Thanks peRFect19, will do that.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vivek,

I submitted my ACS on 28th August. Still with Assessor. One quick question, in my ACS profile i do not have any contact details of my assessor. Can you help me how you got your's ?

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



vivekvaradhan said:


> Thanks peRFect19, will do that.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 28th August. Still with Assessor. One quick question, in my ACS profile i do not have any contact details of my assessor. Can you help me how you got your's ?
> 
> ...


Hi Nishant,

its the same case for me too i mailed to "[email protected]" address.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys! Congrats for those who got their +ve outcome recently.

I am yet to apply for ACS assessment and have some questions, which I'm not sure if it is appropriate to ask in this thread. Apologies if this should be posted somewhere else/new thread.

1. I am currently working for a consulting firm and my duties somehow can be associated with either 261111 or 261112. Although I'm aware that both occupations have exactly the same duties according to the ACS guide, is there any clear line to determine which occupation I should belong to?

2. The guide has 9 employment duties for 26111x and it mentions that 65% of my duties should be closely related to the relevant occupation. However, is there a minimum number of duties written on my reference letter?

Cheers

- Harto


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi guys! Congrats for those who got their +ve outcome recently.
> 
> I am yet to apply for ACS assessment and have some questions, which I'm not sure if it is appropriate to ask in this thread. Apologies if this should be posted somewhere else/new thread.
> 
> ...


Try to cover as many duties as you. I have work experience in Computer Network and Systems Engineer, and ACS considered it in Security Specialist occupation as well.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Try to cover as many duties as you. I have work experience in Computer Network and Systems Engineer, and ACS considered it in Security Specialist occupation as well.


Thanks for your reply! How did it end up for you if I may ask? Did you apply as per their suggestion?


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

*ACS assesment processing time*

Anyone got ACS result for ACS submission date in last week of Aug ?


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Anyone got ACS result for ACS submission date in last week of Aug ?


Not yet. 

Applied on 26th August. Went to CO and from there, to assessor within a day but no movement after that. 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kaushikgayal said:


> Anyone got ACS result for ACS submission date in last week of Aug ?


Applied on 26 moved to CO on 28 and then moved to assessor within 1st week and since then no change.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Applied on 26 moved to CO on 28 and then moved to assessor within 1st week and since then no change.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My dates are also similar. Let's hope that we get positive output this week. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Anyone got ACS result for ACS submission date in last week of Aug ?


Not yet. ACS Applied on 26th august, Moved to assessor on 30th after submitting additional document. waiting for result. 

=======but refer to this post, seems people got the positive result===
sanjay.cs1189 sanjay.cs1189 is offline
Users Awaiting Email Confirmation

Join Date: Sep 2017
Location: Noida
Posts: 1
Rep Power: 0
sanjay.cs1189 is on a distinguished road

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment as positive today.
Job Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS applied: 25th August 2017
Received positive: 21st September 2017.

I had 3 employers and total experience is 5.5 years.

ACS deducted 2 years from my experience.
================================


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Today, I emailed my CO asking if any additional document is required so that there are delays in my application processing. To my surprise, my CO replied within 5 minutes , albeit with the standard response, stating that my application is with the assessor and that she can confirm my application was only submitted on 31 August. Wait time is 6-8 weeks.

Still surprised at the fast response


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

Is there any person who applied RPL path for ACS assessment and waiting for result ?


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

mechTrip said:


> Is there any person who applied RPL path for ACS assessment and waiting for result ?


Yes. I did. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Yes. I did.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Good to hear that manpreet! 

I am a mechanical engineer but applied for 261313 as working in IT industry from last 11 years as a software engineer. Assuming ACS will deduct 6 year from my experience to satisfy software requirement. 

what's your detail?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

I am also on the same timeline as you @Mechtrip. I applied for ACS on 25th August. Waiting for response. Looks like the movement is slow.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

I got a positive assessment result for 261313 on 7th Sept and submitted as well. I want to get my profile assessed for 261312 as well. Can i create a new ACS application? Will impact my 13 result or submitted EOi?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> I got a positive assessment result for 261313 on 7th Sept and submitted as well. I want to get my profile assessed for 261312 as well. Can i create a new ACS application? Will impact my 13 result or submitted EOi?


No it wont impact your existing things. You can submit to 12 from the existing ACS account.


----------



## ausprfromindia (Sep 25, 2017)

I submitted on 19th August and still waiting for the result


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a positive assessment result for 261313 on 7th Sept and submitted as well. I want to get my profile assessed for 261312 as well. Can i create a new ACS application? Will impact my 13 result or submitted EOi?
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply sir. I have been reading mixed concerns over that. Some say it will void my 13 result and some say it will be a negative impact on my new and existing ACS result. Totally confused.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply sir. I have been reading mixed concerns over that. Some say it will void my 13 result and some say it will be a negative impact on my new and existing ACS result. Totally confused.


It shouldn't .

You are getting assessed and the assessor is OK with those ANZ codes. I don't see any point where it should be invalidated. 

A person role can be suitable to more than 1 ANZ codes.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Today, I emailed my CO asking if any additional document is required so that there are delays in my application processing. To my surprise, my CO replied within 5 minutes , albeit with the standard response, stating that my application is with the assessor and that she can confirm my application was only submitted on 31 August. Wait time is 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Still surprised at the fast response


Hi,

can u share the email id, i sent email to [email protected] but no response


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> can u share the email id, i sent email to [email protected] but no response


They generally respond in 2 - 3 days.


----------



## ausprfromindia (Sep 25, 2017)

Is there anyone got updates hose who submitted the application around 20th August?


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

ausprfromindia said:


> Is there anyone got updates hose who submitted the application around 20th August?


Applied on 23rd Aug, its in "in progress" since Sep 19. Yet to get the results


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

ausprfromindia said:


> Is there anyone got updates hose who submitted the application around 20th August?




Yes i recieved acs results yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Smilykush said:


> Yes i recieved acs results yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you submit?


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

What was the acs submission date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilykush (Jul 27, 2016)

spramod006 said:


> When did you submit?




19th august with 4 cases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

I got my RPL assessment positive today. 

ANZSCO code: 261313 Software Engineer 
RPL ACS applied : 26th August 2017
Assigned to CO: 27th August
Additional document required by CO: 28th August
Document submitted: 30th August
Moved to assessor : 30th August
ACS received positive with 6 years deduction: 28th September


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

INDAUZ said:


> Following up with ex-exployers for work-ex (immigration purpose) is taking too long, couple of them denied to issue a letter for said purpose.
> Is it okay to have work-exp drafted and signed on stamp paper by a senior or colleague from past org?
> 
> I don't want to delay the process in arranging the documents. Hence, looking for documentation to submit assessment with ACS (263111). Pls advise


Yes. If the employer is not willing to provide reference letter, You should get the Statutory Declaration from the Ex Colleague(preferably at supervisory level) witnessed before authorized personnel(Notary). This is the option ACS provided, if Employer does not provide reference letter.


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Guys,

I have got mail from ACS CO for additional documents, I have uploaded the required documents. Curious to know if the mail id from which i received document missing mail, is it of the CO or a generic mailing list?


----------



## ankitm1702 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey mate did u get ur results yet I applied on 25th August still in with assessor status , not sure why is it taking so long


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

tech88 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got mail from ACS CO for additional documents, I have uploaded the required documents. Curious to know if the mail id from which i received document missing mail, is it of the CO or a generic mailing list?


Send a mail to let them know that you have uploaded the additional docs, and ask for an acknowledgement. This will assure you that they have received the required docs.


----------



## ausprfromindia (Sep 25, 2017)

I have submitted mine by 20th August and still waiting for the results..


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

You should ideally get the mail from your CO and not from generic mail id. Generic mail id is assessment(at)acs(dot)org(dot)au



tech88 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got mail from ACS CO for additional documents, I have uploaded the required documents. Curious to know if the mail id from which i received document missing mail, is it of the CO or a generic mailing list?


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

I need guidance from experts

I am applying for PR with wife as co-applicant. There is a small confusion in my wife's profile. She has Masters in Computer Science[MCA] and having 3+ years of experience in testing.

Below is her experiance details

IT experience : 3.6 years in testing

Non IT experience : 1.4 years

To claim spouse 5 additional points: For ACS application for her as secondary applicant do we need to show both IT and Non IT experience of her or only IT experience is enough.

Also she is having around 2 years break in her profession due to marriage and maternity.

Does this break of 2 years will affect the ACS results or do they deduct any experience? Please guide


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

abilash_ss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need guidance from experts
> 
> ...


I'm still a novice here, but I feel I can answer your query. You have not mentioned if you are trying for 189 or 190. However for both, in order to claim partner points, your spouse's occupation must be in the same skill list as yours. Hope you have confirmed that first.

Secondly, ACS will not assess any experience that is non-IT.

Third, as far as I have read, you need to worry about gaps in employment only at the time of lodging your visa and not during skills assessment. Your skills/education are assessed by ACS purely based on the information you provide in your application.

Last, I don't think the break has any impact on the ACS assessment, perhaps to arrive at the skill level requirement met date, ACS will deduct minimum 2 years from total "relevant" experience. However, since your spouse is not the main applicant I don't think this will have any impact as you are looking to get only the partner points and skilled employment points are derived from you who is the primary applicant. Wait for more responses from our Gurus and experts.


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

sunilgovindan said:


> I'm still a novice here, but I feel I can answer your query. You have not mentioned if you are trying for 189 or 190. However for both, in order to claim partner points, your spouse's occupation must be in the same skill list as yours. Hope you have confirmed that first.
> 
> Secondly, ACS will not assess any experience that is non-IT.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response. We are planning to apply for 190 subclass under 261314 : Software Tester


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Got my ACS outcome letter today. Applied on 26th Aug. Move to CO and assessor on the same day on 28th Aug. 

Since it was RPL, 6 years of experience deducted. 

Planning to submit EOI over the weekend in 261313.

Thanks


----------



## mechTrip (Aug 12, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Got my ACS outcome letter today. Applied on 26th Aug. Move to CO and assessor on the same day on 28th Aug.
> 
> Since it was RPL, 6 years of experience deducted.
> 
> ...


Congrts Manpreet! 
I got my ACS positive too. by how many points you are going to submit EOI? 
I need to wait till November to get 10 points of exp, as i will be completing 5 years of exp in november.
________________________________________________
ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS: Applied - 26-August-2017 
ACS positive - 28-september-2017 
Experience Points: 10 (5 years after deduction)
Age Points: 25 (35 age)
Education: 15 (Batchelor degree)
PTE : yet to appear. 
EOI submission : NA


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

70

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Got my ACS outcome letter today. Applied on 26th Aug. Move to CO and assessor on the same day on 28th Aug.
> 
> Since it was RPL, 6 years of experience deducted.
> 
> ...


Congrats Manpreet!!


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

manpreet123 said:


> Got my ACS outcome letter today. Applied on 26th Aug. Move to CO and assessor on the same day on 28th Aug.
> 
> Since it was RPL, 6 years of experience deducted.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. Wishing you all the best for the days ahead. I also applied on 25th August. Now waiting for the result. How much experience did you have overall? 

I have around 11 years. Fingers crossed on how much will be granted.


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

I need to apply for 189 and Subclass 485 relative/family sponsorship . Could any member please tell me how ACS assessment vary for these two EOIs. can i use same assessment result for both or I need to apply in different application types for relative sponsorship. I checked in ACS documents and could not find any application type for family/relative sponsorship.

Kindly help me with information.

Regards,
NN


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I need to apply for 189 and Subclass 485 relative/family sponsorship . Could any member please tell me how ACS assessment vary for these two EOIs. can i use same assessment result for both or I need to apply in different application types for relative sponsorship. I checked in ACS documents and could not find any application type for family/relative sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Skill Assessment is dependent on the Skill that you want to get assessed irrespective of the Visa you apply for. ACS is to get ICT skills assessed.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Vincyf1,

I noticed that you have scored perfect 90 in PTE. Congrats for this. Can you please help me with some tips for the same. I want to improve my PTE score. Currently i have having 70+ in all the modules but i need to score more to gain the required points.

Please help.

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal





vincyf1 said:


> Skill Assessment is dependent on the Skill that you want to get assessed irrespective of the Visa you apply for. ACS is to get ICT skills assessed.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Vincyf1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nishant,

Please check below link where I have listed the tips for PTE

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1326978

All the Best! :thumb:


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Vincyf1.


vincyf1 said:


> Nishant,
> 
> Please check below link where I have listed the tips for PTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Any new outcomes from ACS received by august applicants ??


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

I a still waiting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I am waiting as well.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

whitenoise said:


> I am waiting as well.


@whitehorse, I'm really fascinated by yours' and vincyf1's PTE score of a perfect 90 in all skills. I read through the prep discourses that you guys have written for the fellow test takers and appreciate you guys for this effort. 

@whitehorse can you please share the 5-6 links that you said you referred for the actual test questions. I did a little bit of probe myself, would want to verify them against your choices.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Please check your inbox.



sunilgovindan said:


> @whitehorse, I'm really fascinated by yours' and vincyf1's PTE score of a perfect 90 in all skills. I read through the prep discourses that you guys have written for the fellow test takers and appreciate you guys for this effort.
> 
> @whitehorse can you please share the 5-6 links that you said you referred for the actual test questions. I did a little bit of probe myself, would want to verify them against your choices.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm waiting too... Applied on 23rd Aug. When did you guys apply?


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Please check your inbox.



sunilgovindan said:


> @whitehorse, I'm really fascinated by yours' and vincyf1's PTE score of a perfect 90 in all skills. I read through the prep discourses that you guys have written for the fellow test takers and appreciate you guys for this effort.
> 
> @whitehorse can you please share the 5-6 links that you said you referred for the actual test questions. I did a little bit of probe myself, would want to verify them against your choices.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

M also waiting 
ACS applied on 31st Aug.
I think it was long weekend in Australia as well.
2nd oct being labour day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Applied on 26 August, moved to CO on 28 and then to assessor within 1st week and just received result. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Applied on 26 August, moved to CO on 28 and then to assessor within 1st week and just received result.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Congratulations ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Congrats Rizwan, how many episodes you were having? 

I got an Tamil last week from CO that my application is about to be finalized and will be getting my result soon but its already one week and havent received the result yet.


Thanks,
Nishant




Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Applied on 26 August, moved to CO on 28 and then to assessor within 1st week and just received result.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Congrats Rizwan, how many episodes you were having?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When did you submit the application for ACS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

28 August, 7 employment episodes and 1 education episode.



kaushikgayal said:


> When did you submit the application for ACS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

nishantagg said:


> Congrats Rizwan, how many episodes you were having?
> 
> I got an Tamil last week from CO that my application is about to be finalized and will be getting my result soon but its already one week and havent received the result yet.
> 
> ...


Three. I didn't receive any such email, hopefully you will get it in this week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Actually i dropped an email to them seeking status on that they replied.



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Three. I didn't receive any such email, hopefully you will get it in this week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Actually i dropped an email to them seeking status on 
that they replied.
Also, can you please help me with some resources on PTE, i noticed that you have secured 80+ in all sections. I am looking forward to improve my current score (70+).




nishantagg said:


> Thanks,
> Nishant


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I dropped my CO an email asking if she or the assessor requires any other document for my assessment, I got a mail with full guidelines on acs assessment, documents with timelines. 



nishantagg said:


> Actually i dropped an email to them seeking status on that they replied.


----------



## ausprfromindia (Sep 25, 2017)

I got my results today. I have submitted on 20th August.

I got a positive result with cutting 2.8 years of my experience being a computer engineer.


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello All,

Looks like many of us are desperately awaiting assessment results. I hope my reply may help you a bit.
I submitted my application on August 25th, and was eagerly awaiting my result. 

Strangely, i was too postive today and was expecting the letter. Voila, upon chcking my mail I found that my assessment letter had arrived 15 minutes earlier.
So, in all, it took me around 5 weeks to get assessment done through ACS.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

scorpionkapoor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looks like many of us are desperately awaiting assessment results. I hope my reply may help you a bit.
> I submitted my application on August 25th, and was eagerly awaiting my result.
> ...


congrats buddy! hoping for the same miracle :ranger:


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Submitted my ACS on 2nd Sept.*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted my ACS on 2nd Sept.

I have cleared my PTE with 65plus[S=90,W=73,R=76,L=73]

Any recent trends on ACS timeline?

Regards
Mahesh Mohan Nair


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

scorpionkapoor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looks like many of us are desperately awaiting assessment results. I hope my reply may help you a bit.
> I submitted my application on August 25th, and was eagerly awaiting my result.
> ...


Have you applied in EOI?

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 2nd Sept.
> 
> ...


You should be receiving your results this week. Current trend is anytime between 4 to 5 weeks and it varies based on the number of episodes in your experience.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks,hoping for the same.........

Even I want to cross the 79plus barrier!

Any tips would be welcome.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks,hoping for the same.........

Even I want to cross the 79plus barrier!

Any tips would be welcome.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

scorpionkapoor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looks like many of us are desperately awaiting assessment results. I hope my reply may help you a bit.
> I submitted my application on August 25th, and was eagerly awaiting my result.
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations!

Can you please tell how many episodes you have? I applied on 30th August and hoping for result next week as per trend.

Thanks!


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, you too shall receive it.

Experience with four organizations. Degree is assessed as ICT major. Experience is inline. Hence 2 years deducted. Satisfied with assessment.


----------



## jdharm (Feb 17, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Please check your inbox.


Hi Whitenoise,
Could you please share the link with me as well. I need to get 65+. Thanks in advance. 

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

What time of the day usually people get ACS report ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Your PM feature is still not activated. Give me a buzz once it's activated.



jdharm said:


> Hi Whitenoise,
> Could you please share the link with me as well. I need to get 65+. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen


----------



## jdharm (Feb 17, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Your PM feature is still not activated. Give me a buzz once it's activated.


I will enable this and let you know., Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> What time of the day usually people get ACS report ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any idea guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Any idea guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Buddy,

It takes around 4-5 weeks as per the current timelines.

Officially,its around 6-8 weeks.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Mahesh,

Thanks .
My question was at what time of a day generally people get the ACS report ?
Like for Invitation the email is sent at 00:00 ACT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> Thanks .
> My question was at what time of a day generally people get the ACS report ?
> ...


Sorry,

I dont know.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

*Acs*

i need to get positive assessment for 261313 (software engineer), I have bachlor's degree in computer science but an experience of software quality assurance engineer for 7 years which has roles and responsibilities of software tester. what would be the outcome if i submit my acs with the current scenario.


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> Thanks .
> My question was at what time of a day generally people get the ACS report ?
> ...


For what I came to know from my friends, its usually during the government working hours there in australia.


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

No one can predict the precise time. It is usually sent during the official working hours of ACS. No, not necessarily at 00:00 ACT. 
Not the time of the day, but the day matters. Presently, it is taking 5-6 weeks for response, as stated by people above.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

scorpionkapoor said:


> No one can predict the precise time. It is usually sent during the official working hours of ACS. No, not necessarily at 00:00 ACT.
> Not the time of the day, but the day matters. Presently, it is taking 5-6 weeks for response, as stated by people above.




M in 5th week right now .
Expecting result by next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

I received my ACS +ive assessment today with expected result. They deducted standard 2 years from it. But it could have been more pleasant had been i received it yesterday. Reason, I will be 33 coming 7 October and will lose 5 age points which will bring down my points to 65. 

What is the general waiting list for 65 pointers and state nomination chances and for which state, NSW, Victoria?

Nishant


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> I received my ACS +ive assessment today with expected result. They deducted standard 2 years from it. But it could have been more pleasant had been i received it yesterday. Reason, I will be 33 coming 7 October and will lose 5 age points which will bring down my points to 65.
> 
> What is the general waiting list for 65 pointers and state nomination chances and for which state, NSW, Victoria?
> 
> Nishant


how many weeks you took.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

more than 5 weeks.....




Cairns123 said:


> how many weeks you took.
> 
> Regards
> Mahesh


----------



## archin (Jul 1, 2017)

I am in my 7th week of filing for ACS, still with assessor, hope to receive it by next week...

Is anyone else seeing the same?

I filed my ACS on 17th Aug....263111....


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

archin said:


> I am in my 7th week of filing for ACS, still with assessor, hope to receive it by next week...
> 
> Is anyone else seeing the same?
> 
> I filed my ACS on 17th Aug....263111....




I’m applying for the same .. I filed Acs on 23rd n yet to hear from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionkapoor (Jul 10, 2015)

All those who filed for assessment with ACS in August, should receive their outcome by next week most positively unless there was some pendency of document. 

I filed mine on Aug 25 and received mine yesterday. I filed my EOI, the same day without wasting any time.

Good luck to all of you. May your wait end soon and receive expected results.


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

scorpionkapoor said:


> All those who filed for assessment with ACS in August, should receive their outcome by next week most positively unless there was some pendency of document.
> 
> I filed mine on Aug 25 and received mine yesterday. I filed my EOI, the same day without wasting any time.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. May your wait end soon and receive expected results.


But why is there pendency of document? I mean the CO will assess the documents, and the assessor only needs to assess if the employment experience meets the occupation requirement. Isn't it?


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

hashamahmad said:


> i need to get positive assessment for 261313 (software engineer), I have bachlor's degree in computer science but an experience of software quality assurance engineer for 7 years which has roles and responsibilities of software tester. what would be the outcome if i submit my acs with the current scenario.


Anyone?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

hashamahmad said:


> Anyone?


You will deducted with 2 years and have 5 years as for points claim. So you will get 10 points for your work experience.


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone received assessment results today?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

*ACS Positive*

Hi Everyone,

Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.

I had initially applied for ANZSCO 261312 as I perform Database Developer cum DBA roles. However, the ACS did not think so. I did not want to contest it at this point of time and agreed with their assessment. 

ANZSCO: 262111 (Database Administrator)

Education: AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. *15 Points*

Work Exp: Total 5 Years 9 Months (After 2 Years Deduction). *10 Points*

I Thank everyone for helping me. I hope to continue to contribute and return the favour as best as I can. 

Wish you all the Best!


----------



## archin (Jul 1, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey congratulations, that's fantastic news..

I'm hoping to receive mine in a week hopefully!! Into my 7th week of submission now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.
> 
> ...


Big Congratz to you and all the best.

Regards
Mahesh Mohan Nair


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys for your Best wishes!


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumb:


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.
> 
> ...


Congrats vincy !!


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

ixii said:


> Anyone received assessment results today?


No.

I am hoping in 1 week.

Sent on Sept 2.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cairns123 said:


> No.
> 
> I am hoping in 1 week.
> 
> Sent on Sept 2.


You may receive it this week as i have applied on 1st Sept for my Wife and received ACS results today.


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks.

I hope the same.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy.. best wishes for the future process


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Congrats buddy.... Just wondering why VIC and 190



vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Congrats buddy.... Just wondering why VIC and 190




Because my skill is only eligible for Visa 190. And Victoria seems to be the best option for that as NSW doesn’t need that skill right now.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to share the news that my ACS Assessment has come out Positive with all Experiences considered. It took a total of 45 days, check my signature for timelines.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Best wishes! with 80 Points, you should receive ITA within 3 weeks as per the current trend. Good Luck mate!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Congratulations and Best wishes! with 80 Points, you should receive ITA within 3 weeks as per the current trend. Good Luck mate!


Thanks a lot for the wishes buddy!


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Still the wait is on. Applied on 25 August, 6 episodes !
Don't know when the assessment will be out!


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

oz.productguy said:


> Still the wait is on. Applied on 25 August, 6 episodes !
> Don't know when the assessment will be out!




The latest I heard was someone got ACS result with submission date of 28 AUG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Folks,

Got my ACS assessment result today. I'm almost happy and celebrating, but I still have that element of doubt with my result. Read the background fully before you jump into the result part.

_Background:
1. I have 15 years of total experience of which close to 11 years are with my current employer. 
2. I *did not* provide any documents pertaining to my employment from 2002 to 2007 since they are not related to the current ANZSCO code that I'm looking to get invited to.
3. I had just a single employment episode from jun 2007(06/07) to till date.
4. I completed my PG through distance education.
4. I submitted my application on 31/08/2017.
_

Below is what it reads

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. -------> POSIVTIVE


Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing. -------> POSITIVE


The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/07 - 08/17 – 10 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: XXXXXX XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: India -------> EXTREMELY POSITIVE GIVING FULL 8 YEARS 

Twist ......

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 06/00 - 08/17 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s) ------> FULL 17 YEARS !!!!!
Position: same as above
Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: same as above
Country: India 
*
I reckon the above dates were typo errors. It should read as 06/00(from the time I completed my full time graduation) to 08/07 (till the start time from which I produced employment referral letter, and upto which I did not submit any employment document). I'm writing to ACS for a better clarification, thought of sharing with you guys for a second opinion.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys, quick Q.

For those of you who have submitted a Masters degree qualification (coursework) to ACS for assessment, do you also submit your thesis/project research along? or just your completion letter/award certificate and official transcript? 

Thanks in advance for whoever share the experience..


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

sunilgovindan said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my ACS assessment result today. I'm almost happy and celebrating, but I still have that element of doubt with my result. Read the background fully before you jump into the result part.
> 
> ...


Yes, looks like a mistake from ACS. You can write back to them for correction.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey Sunil,

You date of ACS submission was same as mine. Congrats for getting positive result. I am still awaiting my result 



sunilgovindan said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my ACS assessment result today. I'm almost happy and celebrating, but I still have that element of doubt with my result. Read the background fully before you jump into the result part.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Another day seems to be going by without any update from ACS ... ray:



whitenoise said:


> Hey Sunil,
> 
> You date of ACS submission was same as mine. Congrats for getting positive result. I am still awaiting my result


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Another day seems to be going by without any update from ACS ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't expect any results to be released on a Sat.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone got assessment results today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

Applied on 30th August with 8 episodes and still waiting!


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

I have submitted ACS-RPL on 1st September 2017. How much time it will take? Does RPL takes more time?
Still waiting for the results!!!


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes RPL applications take more time than normal .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Yes RPL applications take more time than normal .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx buddy.... Do you know how much time does RPL normally takes now a days

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

I had got a reply for my email which I sent to acs team.
It was a standard reply from their end mentioning that the application is taking 6-8 weeks these days and they confirm that the submission date is 31st Aug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> Thnx buddy.... Do you know how much time does RPL normally takes now a days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Check the past messages in this thread . There are some RPL applicants who got their report in around 6-8 weeks.
But I am not certain about how much time it is taking these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> I had got a reply for my email which I sent to acs team.
> It was a standard reply from their end mentioning that the application is taking 6-8 weeks these days and they confirm that the submission date is 31st Aug.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of contacting them on or after Wednesday, when my application will be in 7th week. Hope for the best.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> kaushikgayal said:
> 
> 
> > I had got a reply for my email which I sent to acs team.
> ...


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Ditto..... I have the same submission date and I get the same reply from them every time.



tarunluthra said:


> kaushikgayal said:
> 
> 
> > I had got a reply for my email which I sent to acs team.
> ...


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

I just got my ACS RPL skill assessment positive with Deductions of 5.5 yrs

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

Got my assessment report just now. Deducted 2 years and assessed my qualifications as major in bachelor and masters. Had 8 episodes in total- 2 qualifications and 6 employment. Took 5 weeks 5 days. Thanks everyone for suggestions and support.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Got my assessment report just now. Deducted 2 years and assessed my qualifications as major in bachelor and masters. Had 8 episodes in total- 2 qualifications and 6 employment. Took 5 weeks 5 days. Thanks everyone for suggestions and support.


Congratulations buddy.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

luvjd said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Got my assessment report just now. Deducted 2 years and assessed my qualifications as major in bachelor and masters. Had 8 episodes in total- 2 qualifications and 6 employment. Took 5 weeks 5 days. Thanks everyone for suggestions and support.
> ...


Thanks! Wish everyone get their positive assessment soon!


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

When did you apply ?



tarunluthra said:


> Got my assessment report just now. Deducted 2 years and assessed my qualifications as major in bachelor and masters. Had 8 episodes in total- 2 qualifications and 6 employment. Took 5 weeks 5 days. Thanks everyone for suggestions and support.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> When did you apply ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I applied on 30th August.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I guess no more ACS results today. All the assessment result would have gone by 12:30 pm (IST) max... End of day's play today...


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tired of waiting .. applied on 23rd aug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archin (Jul 1, 2017)

I got my ACS assessment report on 6th Oct, had applied for it on 17th Aug.

It's positive, the report says "The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

However they've not mentioned anything about my BBA.

This does mean I can claim 5 points for Work experience right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> Tired of waiting .. applied on 23rd aug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Guys,

I have applied on Sept 2.

5 weeks and 2 days over.

Any applied on Sept or later ,received their ACS reply?

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi Guys, quick Q.
> 
> For those of you who have submitted a Masters degree qualification (coursework) to ACS for assessment, do you also submit your thesis/project research along? or just your completion letter/award certificate and official transcript?
> 
> Thanks in advance for whoever share the experience..


Hey!

Can someone please share your experience and answer my question?

Thanks.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

archin said:


> I got my ACS assessment report on 6th Oct, had applied for it on 17th Aug.
> 
> It's positive, the report says "The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> ...


Yes you can claim 5 points as you have more than 3 years from the skill level requirement met date of Mar 2014. There will be no assessment done or mention made on non-ICT qualifications.


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

archin said:


> I got my ACS assessment report on 6th Oct, had applied for it on 17th Aug.
> 
> It's positive, the report says "The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> ...


That's correct 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

whitenoise said:


> I guess no more ACS results today. All the assessment result would have gone by 12:30 pm (IST) max... End of day's play today...


This waiting game is going on....:smow:


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Good news friends.
I got ACS assessment result today as positive.
I had submitted on 31st Aug.
They have not deducted anything from my experience.
I got full 7 years of experience in my ACS report and bachelor degree is equated to AQF bachelor degree and major in computing .
I have 20 points in language and hopefully in 18th oct round I should be getting my invitation .
Thank you everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Good news friends.
> I got ACS assessment result today as positive.
> I had submitted on 31st Aug.
> They have not deducted anything from my experience.
> ...


congratulations


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

I too received my ACS results today but was not expecting what was written in the mail... Completely dumbfounded. They assessed my EEE degree to meet the AQF Standards. However, they ask me to file an RPL. The entire details are mentioned here in another thread... Am totally at loss of words...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...45386-acs-deducts-9-years-asks-apply-rpl.html



sting.x said:


> congratulations


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Good news friends.
> I got ACS assessment result today as positive.
> I had submitted on 31st Aug.
> They have not deducted anything from my experience.
> ...


Congrats :thumb:

In order to be considered as skilled experience, ACS usually deducts 2 years experience at the minimum even for related courses. You may want to check the letter again to confirm ACS are considering all 7 years of experience as skilled.


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

ixii said:


> Congrats :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to be considered as skilled experience, ACS usually deducts 2 years experience at the minimum even for related courses. You may want to check the letter again to confirm ACS are considering all 7 years of experience as skilled.




They have not deducted two years because my bachelor degree was in computer science and engineering which is related to software engineer job code and the work I do . Had it been any other stream they would have deducted 2 years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

kaushikgayal said:


> Good news friends.
> I got ACS assessment result today as positive.
> I had submitted on 31st Aug.
> They have not deducted anything from my experience.
> ...




I’m in the same boat, will have 75 points for eoi .. just hoping I get my acs result by 18th. Into 7th week now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> I’m in the same boat, will have 75 points for eoi .. just hoping I get my acs result by 18th. Into 7th week now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




U will get it this week bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

ixii said:


> Congrats :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to be considered as skilled experience, ACS usually deducts 2 years experience at the minimum even for related courses. You may want to check the letter again to confirm ACS are considering all 7 years of experience as skilled.




You are correct bro.
In excitement , I missed that line in ACS report. They have deducted two years .
But still I am getting 10 points for experience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

kaushikgayal said:


> They have not deducted two years because my bachelor degree was in computer science and engineering which is related to software engineer job code and the work I do . Had it been any other stream they would have deducted 2 years .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has never happened. May be yours is a special case or you may want to re-read the assessment letter to Confirm that no deduction but still positive ACS results. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry , I missed a line in excitement. They have deducted first two years of my employment .


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

*Urgent Advice/Suggestion Needed reg ACS results*

Hello team,

Dear Mr xxx,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2
September 2017.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analysts) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Engineering (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from
University of XXXX completed December 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analysts) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/09 - 04/12 – 2 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: xxx 
Country: India
Dates: 04/12 - 08/17 – 5 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: YYYY
Country: India

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/05 - 11/06 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Computer Associate Operator - Not Closely Related to the Nominated
ANZSCO
Employer: zzz

Issues here
------------

The Skill Met date by ACS is May 2013

I completed my part time MBA in Feb 2013.

I included it in ACS application.

Has that become my problem??

My 10 points lost-My exp reduced from 8 years 3 months to 4 years 3 months.


Mistakes of mine
1.)I didnt properly check the Expat forum

2.)My consultant was smoking weed

Result

1.)I have only now 55 points for 180 visa

Please advise what options I have

Yes,seemingly the following

a.)Appeal

b.)slog to get PTE 79plus

c.)Can I wait for 60 days then file a fresh application without MBA mentioned?

d.)Will the old one ,become obselete while filing a fresh one?

Please advise.

I am sad,very irritated,cursing myself.

Regards
Mahesh


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Dear Mr xxx,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2
> ...


It is normal to have 4 years experience deducted even with a degree with ICT major if ACS had determined the subjects were not closely related to your nominated occupation.

From ACS

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

Source: Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants 

Even if ACS had deducted just the minimum 2 years work experience, you would still not had been assessed to have the 8 years experience you are looking for.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Cairns123 said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Dear Mr xxx,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2
> ...


As your major was not in computer science, they deducted 4 years. So it seems like correct assessment according to their guidelines. 
Don't give up.. Fight back with PTE


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zareena.banu (Oct 8, 2017)

I submitted documents on Aug 11th and the result came on 5th Oct for the role Software Tester


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

zareena.banu said:


> I submitted documents on Aug 11th and the result came on 5th Oct for the role Software Tester


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Any luck for September 4 submitters?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Received my assessment result today. 
Applied on September 5th.
Cheers.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats! how many episodes you had?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Congrats! how many episodes you had?


Thanks.. 
Two for qualification and three experience letters, total five. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

Finally got my assessment today... Applied on 23rd August 

Onto eoi waiting q with 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairns123 (Jul 18, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> Finally got my assessment today... Applied on 23rd August
> 
> Onto eoi waiting q with 75 points
> 
> ...


Congratz


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

prashantpratik said:


> Any luck for September 4 submitters?


Most of them have received the ACS results who submitted on 5th and 6th sept too. How many episodes do u have ?

I submitted my wife's ACS on 1st sept and received on 4th Oct and I submitted mine for renew on 14th Sept which is yet to receive the result.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> Most of them have received the ACS results who submitted on 5th and 6th sept too. How many episodes do u have ?
> 
> I submitted my wife's ACS on 1st sept and received on 4th Oct and I submitted mine for renew on 14th Sept which is yet to receive the result.


I applied on 7th September, yet to hear back from them. Moved from CO to Assesser on 8th September.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

For all guys who applied for ACS, here is my two cents - in usual cases ACS is taking 40 days to reply these days. I applied on 30th August and got assessment on 9th October. I was following discussions of July and August groups and notice this trend that ACS takes 5-6 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

auscall said:


> I applied on 7th September, yet to hear back from them. Moved from CO to Assesser on 8th September.


same to me. submitted on 7th Sep, still with assessor


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

sting.x said:


> auscall said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 7th September, yet to hear back from them. Moved from CO to Assesser on 8th September.
> ...


Expect your assessment report around 17th October.


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

Guy, finally get my ACS report. I'm holding a bachelor in computer science and technology and applied for 261312. materials were submitted on 7th September, and result came out on 13th October. two years' experience deducted


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sting.x said:


> Guy, finally get my ACS report. I'm holding a bachelor in computer science and technology and applied for 261312. materials were submitted on 7th September, and result came out on 13th October. two years' experience deducted


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

I've applied on 4th Sept. Still waiting!


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Expect your assessment report around 17th October.


Received my ACS results today, positive assessment! 

ACS applied: 7th September
ACS results: 13th October


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Guys, Finally I got my assessment letter today.
It's positive and as expected 2 yrs deducted. All set to go for EOI!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question: on your reference letter, does it have to be your direct manager who sign the letter?

My company has this policy that reference letter has to be signed by the director - not the manager.

Do you think ACS will see this as an issue? 

Cheers!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question: on your reference letter, does it have to be your direct manager who sign the letter?
> 
> ...


Not an issue. Make sure whosoever sign the document should be available for verification. Prefer to put his/her contact details in signature.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Not an issue. Make sure whosoever sign the document should be available for verification. Prefer to put his/her contact details in signature.


Thanks!

Will do as you suggested.


----------



## deepanm (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I worked in Company A from 2009 to 2012 in India and from 2012 to 2014 in Australia for the same company. My company is ready to give me reference letter from 2009 to 2014 on company letter head with the Company's India address. That being said, they will not mention I worked in Australia (but I can prove with Tax Statements/Payslips/Bank Stmts).

My question is,

1. If I Go with Company reference letter, ACS result will state that I worked in India. In that case,Can I mention in the EOI application that I worked both in India and Australia? Kindly advise if this will create any problem.

2.Given the above scenario,Should I get the company provided reference letter or go for Statutory Declaration?

Thanks in Advance,

Deepan.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I worked in Company A from 2009 to 2012 in India and from 2012 to 2014 in Australia for the same company. My company is ready to give me reference letter from 2009 to 2014 on company letter head with the Company's India address. That being said, they will not mention I worked in Australia (but I can prove with Tax Statements/Payslips/Bank Stmts).
> 
> ...



If your company is an Indian company registered and having its head office in India, or an MNC having major HR offices in India you will get your reference letter bearing local address only. This is quite normal and generally accepted. There is no harm in using the same letter for your entire employment period with this employer. The address on the letter head has least or no significance.

If the letter mentions the location, years, R&R executed in Australia during the above mentioned period that is more than sufficient.

You will have to create 2 employment episodes clearly delineating the onshore and offshore employment periods while submitting the ACS application. Attach the same letter against both these episodes.

Never choose the SD option when you can get a company letter. Anything on company letter head is treated as having more integrity value that your self declaration on an SD. This in most cases saves you from verification calls as well(most cases ).

All the best !!


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

can anybody tell me where can i check my acs assessment status. please give me the website and how to check in detail. please can anyone reply urgently.

many thanks


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> can anybody tell me where can i check my acs assessment status. please give me the website and how to check in detail. please can anyone reply urgently.
> 
> many thanks


have you applied for your assessment? please provide details to get a better answer


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

yes i have applied last week


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

alkasim123 said:


> yes i have applied last week


So you can check the status on the same website from where you have applied for assessment after logging in, that is - www.acs.org.au


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Got my ACS result today..Positive. just two years deducted and education comparable to AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

Thank you all for your support..


----------



## alkasim123 (Aug 23, 2017)

HI suresh

when did you applied and in how many days you got the result?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. I am aware that the main duties for both occupations (ICT BA and SA) are similar. 

However, have you ever heard/experienced where someone applied under an occupation (be it ICT BA or SA) and got advised to apply under a different one?

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I have applied for ACS in ICT-BA category on 24th Jan 2018. It has been more than 4 weeks. What are the timelines of getting ACS done these days.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I have applied for ACS in ICT-BA category on 24th Jan 2018. It has been more than 4 weeks. What are the timelines of getting ACS done these days.




6-8 weeks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

foxes said:


> 6-8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Any idea on how are they treating electronics and instrumentation these days.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have just received the ACS assessment outcome and they have come back with a recommendation for a different ANZSCO code. Originally applied with 2611* but they have recommended 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. This code is not eligible for 189 and only 2 states SA and QLD consider this code - but it needs state work experience which I dont have. 
So my question is what happens if I reject the recommendation and ask them to assess me on 261111 code only


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> I have just received the ACS assessment outcome and they have come back with a recommendation for a different ANZSCO code. Originally applied with 2611* but they have recommended 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. This code is not eligible for 189 and only 2 states SA and QLD consider this code - but it needs state work experience which I dont have.
> So my question is what happens if I reject the recommendation and ask them to assess me on 261111 code only


Most likely, you will receive a negative assessment.


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

Roadzilla said:


> Roadzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Moved to " With Assessor" status now.
> ...


Hi roadzilla,

Can you please tell me how did you convince the ACS officer in the review because my assessment was positive too but the current work experience of 2 years was not matched with the same reason as yours and I am unable to decide what I should do next. I am loosing points because of this. I cannot get another employer reference because my hr will decline to provide another one. Can I submit a statutory declaration from senior. Please help and advice me what you did. I would also like to follow the same route.


----------

